# Shell V-Power Diesel



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

EPA lists *Innospec Fuel Specialties*, Littleton, Colorado, as manufacturer-of-record for NEMO 2061 for USA, but *Shell *(Dutch) probably holds the global rights.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very little info online about this, at least that I could find.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

FWIW -- I've requested MSDS from both *Shell* and *Innospec*...will post what I get, if I get something.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

MSDS will read as follows , Do Not Ingest . If swallowed do Not Induce Vomitting .
Accidental Exposure to the skin can and will Irritate affected area . Wash with plenty of water . Wear eye protection , Splashing in the EYES will cause Blindness followed by a sensation to run and Hide from your employer for being careless .


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, I just got a reply back from *SHELL* of Canada:

_Hello Earles…

Your request was forwarded to me from Shell in Houston

As requested here are the MSDS for the Additive Nemo 2061. These are the last MSDS available as the product is now discontinued..

Regards,

Robyn Hay
Regulatory Associate
Shell Chemicals Canada-Shell Canada Limited
400 4th Avenue S.W., Calgary, Alberta, Canada T2P 2H5
P: 1-403-691-2615
F: 1-404-384-5960
[email protected]
www.shell.ca_

...and, I have *.PDF copies of the MSDS (English & French) for Nemo 2061, Shell Product Code 9700-109 available.

[ anybody know how to link *.PDF files into here, my Photobucket account won't accept this document (7 pages) ].

...excerpt from Nemo 2061 MSDS line item #3. COMPOSITION/INFORMATION ON INGREDIENTS

Component Name:
* Solvent Naphtha (Petroleum), Light Aromatic...%-Range: 30-60%.
* 2-Ethylhexyl Nitrate..........................%-Range: 10-30%.
* Solvent Naphtha (Petroleum), Heavy Aromatic...%-Range: 10-30%
* Benzene, 1,2,4-trimethyl-.....................%-Range: 9.99-14.99%
* 2-Butoxyethanol [EGBE]........................%-Range: 5-10%
* Naphthalene...................................%-Range: 0.99-4.99%


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I find it interesting that it was being added at the station and that the product has been discontinued.


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

obermd said:


> I find it interesting that it was being added at the station and that the product has been discontinued.


Well ya gotta use up the last of it before switching to the new stuff silly .

I'm curious what it is? Stabilizer, detergents, rocket fuel, etc?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

sx sonic said:


> Well ya gotta use up the last of it before switching to the new stuff silly .
> 
> I'm curious what it is? Stabilizer, detergents, rocket fuel, etc?


Viscosity/density modifiers make the bulk of it, (Napatha)

Cetane Booster (2-Ethylhexyl Nitrate)

Water dispersants (2-Butoxyethanol)(Naphthalene)

Detergant (Benzene, 1,2,4-trimethyl)

Really, nothing all that special IMO. Other then the cetane boost, seems like standard fuel additives.


----------

